# .556



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

How much money is 2000 Rds of 556 worth??


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

brass, steel, federal, Tulammo? it's in the details..... reloads, factory loads? .223 or actual .556?


----------



## KjonesB (Mar 13, 2017)

I’d pay about $350 cash today per thousand.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I have some lake City 556, government contract in the cans. Also some Hornady 223, and some imi 62 grain green tips


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

A guy is trying to trade me some ammo for a motorcycle. I’m at $1850 for the bike and he’s trying to trade some ammo.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

keep the ammo. you can't run from a bullet on a motorcycle.
jack


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I don’t Have the ammo a guy is trying to trade it to me for a bike I got.


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

born2fizh said:


> I have some lake City 556, government contract in the cans. Also some Hornady 223, and some imi 62 grain green tips


If this is the info he provided, it is worth checking out. If all ammo looks decent and not tarnished or corroded and is all brass cased. Do the deal. If the bulk is actually 5.56 it is selling for around 1$ per round. 223 is roughly about 70-80 cents per round. If he is doing all 2000 rounds and cash for the bike I’d offer to deliver it lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, if it’s brass and not lacquer coated steel then make that deal and don’t look back


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

do you want the ammo, or are you going to re-sell? I think ammo is more valuable than a motorcycle these days, especially to the right guy...


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Realtor said:


> do you want the ammo, or are you going to re-sell? I think ammo is more valuable than a motorcycle these days, especially to the right guy...


Either way it’s a good deal, if you had to buy the ammo to use personally it’s going to cost you just as much, and if he has no use for it, maybe he will remember us little folks that helped him out here and offer to sell it to us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

He wants $1 per round. So even trade for ammo and bike. I don’t need ammo.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

born2fizh said:


> He wants $1 per round. So even trade for ammo and bike. I don’t need ammo.


Then tell him to sell the ammo himself and bring you money. Could be worth don't float for me.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

That’s what I told him


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes, make him sell the ammo and pay cash.
Current prices are only bringing max from desperate folks buying in the online auctions.
Trying to sell it yourself online is an exercise in being lowballed, scammed and dealing with shipping hassles.
You'll have to get really lucky and/or be patient to find a valid local buyer who'll pick it up and pay max pricing.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You can go to Gulf Coast Guns and buy brand new in a sealed box for that price.
He’s probably got $600 in it.
Do like others have said, tell him to sell it and bring you cash.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

LC is going over $1/rd and it’s only going to increase. Even if it’s sub par it will appreciate more than the motorcycle. I say go for it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It's worth what you think it's worth and what he's willing to let it go for. 5.56 is going commercially for over $1 per round at this very moment. But for example, I reload most of my ammo and I do not need to go buy any commercial ammo to shoot right now. So to me, it's not worth $1 per round because I don't need the ammo and will not use it up for that value.

If you need it and would shoot in in the immediate future, you'd spend the cost of your bike for that 2K rounds. If you are not going to shoot it in the near future, it might not be worth that much to you. If you want cash and not ammo, stick to your guns (pun intended) and ask for the money if you don't need or really want the ammo.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It seems to me ammo price has leveled out in the last 2 weeks... people are still buying obviously but not near as fast as they were 2 months ago. Personally I think anyone who pays $1/round for 5.56 is an idiot. Make him sell the ammo and bring you cash. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pre Biden, 350 per 1K rounds.....now a days 1K fer 1K rounds...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Pre Biden, 350 per 1K rounds.....now a days 1K fer 1K rounds...


The election obviously raised prices as well but covid was the beginning. Green tips were $550/1k in the early summer. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

John B. said:


> It seems to me ammo price has leveled out in the last 2 weeks... people are still buying obviously but not near as fast as they were 2 months ago. Personally I think anyone who pays $1/round for 5.56 is an idiot. Make him sell the ammo and bring you cash.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Bunch of cocksuckers over my way buying it up and selling for outrageous prices.... hope they choke on the happy meal they can afford now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Bunch of cocksuckers over my way buying it up and selling for outrageous prices.... hope they choke on the happy meal they can afford now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the neckbeards around here are doing it too... stand in line at academy to buy what little they put out each night and sell it for double on here and other forums. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Take the 2k rounds plus $500 cash. You never know, the ammo may drop out next week. I doubt it, but it's a marketing ploy. Try it and see. 
Or do like St1300 said.....


----------

